# Left hand drill bits?



## MacAttack (Sep 27, 2020)

I've been meaning to get some LH drill bits for a while to help with removing broken bolts. Of course an internet search is a quagmire of different brands, different prices and suspicious customer reviews. Does anyone have any good experience with any particular ones they'd recommend? Id also be interested in some that come with extractors. I've seen all the offerings on Ebay, Amazon, etc, looking for first-hand input from someone that's actually used them. 

Thanks!


----------



## WayneJ (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a small Irwin set and they are okay in terms of quality. But, honestly, I've never been successful with them helping to remove any broken bolts or studs.


----------



## Short timer (Sep 28, 2020)

MacAttack said:


> I've been meaning to get some LH drill bits for a while to help with removing broken bolts. Of course an internet search is a quagmire of different brands, different prices and suspicious customer reviews. Does anyone have any good experience with any particular ones they'd recommend? Id also be interested in some that come with extractors. I've seen all the offerings on Ebay, Amazon, etc, looking for first-hand input from someone that's actually used them.
> 
> Thanks!


Most the times they won’t do crap for you.


----------



## MacAttack (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmmm... I was hoping for better experiences. So my thought is that if I had to drill and re-tap something, aren't I still better off using a LH drill bit in case some of the old bolt will come out?


----------



## Short timer (Sep 28, 2020)

MacAttack said:


> Hmmm... I was hoping for better experiences. So my thought is that if I had to drill and re-tap something, aren't I still better off using a LH drill bit in case some of the old bolt will come out?


The purpose of a left hand drill bit is to hope it will bite the broken off bolt and remove it. Most of the time there’s too much corrosion for it to work. It’s worth a shot, but don’t expect it to perform miracles.


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree with Esstee. It might work but not too likely. As with any drill bits get the best you can afford. Napa or any reputable parts store can order good quality for you. I have several sets of good quality but don't remember the brand. And several sets of cheaper bits and about half of them are missing due to breakage. Drilling out bolts is hard on them. Try to mount the piece in a drill press if possible. Very easy to break bits hand drilling. If its so tight it needs drilled out the friction of a left hand bit is unlikely to really help. But it's been known to. Lots of penetrating oil and good quality buts and extractors are your best bet.


----------



## MacAttack (Sep 28, 2020)

Esstee said:


> The purpose of a left hand drill bit is to hope it will bite the broken off bolt and remove it. Most of the time there’s too much corrosion for it to work. It’s worth a shot, but don’t expect it to perform miracles.


That makes sense, one thought is occasional fastener that broke off but is not actually corroded/stuck, a LH bit might make easy work of getting it out. I've had people also strongly recommend the square-shanked extractors vs the spiral flute extractors.


----------



## MacAttack (Sep 28, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> I agree with Esstee. It might work but not too likely. As with any drill bits get the best you can afford. Napa or any reputable parts store can order good quality for you. I have several sets of good quality but don't remember the brand. And several sets of cheaper bits and about half of them are missing due to breakage. Drilling out bolts is hard on them. Try to mount the piece in a drill press if possible. Very easy to break bits hand drilling. If its so tight it needs drilled out the friction of a left hand bit is unlikely to really help. But it's been known to. Lots of penetrating oil and good quality buts and extractors are your best bet.


 I hate drilling out bolts, if possible I like to use a battery drill with the adjustable clutch on the chuck in case the drill grabs. 
More often than not they don't come out, and I end up re-tapping the stupid thing


----------



## Short timer (Sep 28, 2020)

MacAttack said:


> That makes sense, one thought is occasional fastener that broke off but is not actually corroded/stuck, a LH bit might make easy work of getting it out. I've had people also strongly recommend the square-shanked extractors vs the spiral flute extractors.


Yes, if it’s a clean thread they work as intended.


----------



## Short timer (Sep 28, 2020)

MacAttack said:


> That makes sense, one thought is occasional fastener that broke off but is not actually corroded/stuck, a LH bit might make easy work of getting it out. I've had people also strongly recommend the square-shanked extractors vs the spiral flute extractors.


I grind the tips down on the spiral flute extractors so you don’t have to drill as deep before the extractor bites.


----------



## Short timer (Sep 28, 2020)

Basically a little less than the matched drill bit for said extractor.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Sep 28, 2020)

When I was a machinist, I bought a ton of drill bits from MSC Direct. Good quality. 



https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/45653318?rItem=45653318


----------



## motorhead99999 (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve tried a couple times with a Irwin set with no good results of removing a broken bolt. I have a set of Matco easy outs I use most of the time


----------



## Tin-knocker (Sep 28, 2020)

I like these. I’ve yet to not get a bolt out with these and a battery impact drill.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 28, 2020)

IRWIN HANSON Screw Extractor/Drill Set,35 Pcs (11135ZR) | Zoro


Order Irwin Screw Extractor/Drill Set, 35 Pcs, 11135ZR at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




www.zoro.com





I have one of those sets. One thing I wish they would have included would be a center punch to set the divot to start drilling. I actually used my right hand thread cobolt set to drill out the broken bolt by 32nds then used the extractor to get he bolt out. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 29, 2020)

Blue Oaks said:


> When I was a machinist, I bought a ton of drill bits from MSC Direct. Good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/45653318?rItem=45653318



Where I was going to suggest as well. THOUGH, I've bought some supplies for the mill and lathe off Amazon and it's worked fine for my needs.


----------



## WayneJ (Sep 29, 2020)

Who is the manufacturer of these or where is a good source? I’ve never seen or tried them, so it makes sense to have a set at the ready.


----------



## WayneJ (Sep 29, 2020)

My question was in reference to the ones shown in the 14th message in this string. Can't seem to grab the image with the quote.


----------

